# Old Saws -- Good Weekend



## GM_DaddyMac (Aug 30, 2009)

A neighbor close to home was having a yard sale, I stopped by and noticed a line-up of older chainsaws. After some back and forth we settled on a price for the lot and brought home 13 old saws. Some are clearly better and more complete than others but all in all a good weekend. Included in the lot are a Stihl 056 Mag II, Stihl S-10, a Homelite, Sears gear drive, Clinton, Bradley Bulldog, Wright C-70, a couple Lombard's and a few others I have no clue what they are.

Here are some pics of the saws. If any of you who are more versed in vintage saws than I could ever be can identify the mystery saws I would greatly appreciate it. I did put a fresh plug and fuel mix in the carb of the S-10, and it runs. I did not have a chance to start tinkering with the others as daylight was fading. Thinking of keeping one or two as garage art and hope to find deserving homes for the others.

Batch I






Bradley Bulldog





Clinton





Homelite





Lombard I





Lombard II





Not A Clue I





Not A Clue II





Sears Gear Drive


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 30, 2009)

First mystery is probably a sears g-44.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!!!....I hate you!!!:censored:

Seriously.......You are so lucky! What a sweet score on old saws!!!


----------



## madhatte (Aug 31, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> First mystery is probably a sears g-44.



You sure about that? It looks an awful lot like a Remington layout to me.

EDIT: also -- nice catch! I am green with envy!


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Aug 31, 2009)

*Photos Batch II*

Batch 2 of old saw photos -- AS limits posts at 8.





Stihl 056





Stihl S-10





Tecumseh





Wards 2 Can





Wright C-70





Family Pic 1





Family Pic 2


----------



## Wildman1024 (Aug 31, 2009)

The o56 makes the entire lot worth it. The wright IMO is pretty cool to.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a batch of old saws! Was your neighbor a chainsaw collector or just a packrat? 

Rep to you for thinking about all the AS old-saw addicts and completing this score. Hours of entertainment await you even if you don't keep but a couple. It's so much fun just to peel away the grime, rust and dust to see what's really underneath. And the saws you don't want to keep/restore will surely find good homes somewhere among the AS CAD faithful.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 31, 2009)

I just you a PM


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 31, 2009)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> Not A Clue I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First one looks like Sears and the other looks like a Strunk


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool. Now arent you glad you did it. You have a very cool collection of saws. You have confirmed your CAD. Nice job.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill G said:


> I just you a PM



As did I.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks to all for the feedback.



olyeller said:


> Wow, that's quite a batch of old saws! Was your neighbor a chainsaw collector or just a packrat?
> 
> A little of both. He had these saws and several other newer ones that were torn apart in bits and pieces. At least the ones I got were reasonably complete given their age. My sense is he bought these as a lot years ago and never did anything with them. I still have two buckets of stuff to rummage through.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> First one looks like Sears and the other looks like a Strunk



Mr. Bow -- you may be on to something with the Strunk. Did a quick look at the Acres site (what a resource for a novice like me) and found something that looks very similar if not the model. Thanks this at least takes it out the John Doe column.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Aug 31, 2009)

A big "Wow" on your find! An instant vintage saw collection. Glad to see these old saws have the opportunity to be saved, either as a whole complete saws or as parts to keep others running. "CAD is a good thing!" Best of luck, and thanks for the pictures. Max.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 31, 2009)

The pict of the first saw, the yellow one is a David Bradley, made by Strunk and based on their model 3-19. David Bradley supplied saws for Sears Roebuck for many years. Here is a pict of one of mine.











Pioneerguy600


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill G said:


> I just you a PM



I bet the C-70 is spoken for.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Aug 31, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I bet the C-70 is spoken for.



All are still here.


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been looking for a C-70 myself for a while...

I'd probably even trade an 066 for one in decent running condition.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Aug 31, 2009)

*Update 1*

I got the C-70 started with a fresh plug and fuel mix in the carb. It ran for about 15 seconds. Sounds like a good carb cleaning and new fuel lines are in order. So that makes two that will start / run -- Stihl S10 and Wright C-70. The others still need further diagnosis. I will keep the thread updated.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Sep 7, 2009)

*Update 2*

Finally had a chance to dig into a couple of the saws. The Homelite is a model 707. Pull cord is not working so I cannot check compression and spark. Will figure a way to reconnect to get some readings and then decide whether or not to pursue a new carb as the one on there is incomplete.

Based on some research on AS and other sites it seems what I originally thought was an Stihl S-10 may actually be a Stihl 08S. Here are pictures from AS member "gmax" along with my original phote. With the orange badge on the starter coil and the badge on the clutch housing looks very similar to the saw I got. I do not have a photo handy of my clutch side, but it does have the same plate, but no markings (scratched / scraped off). What do you think -- 08S?

The saw I got a yard sale:





Stihl 08S (I) -- photo from "gmax"





Stihl 08S (II) -- photo from "gmax"


----------



## wheelman (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love to have a 56 mag myself. It was the saw that I learned on.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Sep 8, 2009)

wheelman said:


> I would love to have a 56 mag myself. It was the saw that I learned on.



A little more saw than what I need for firewood cutting, so it has found a new home.


----------



## RedHeadedTexan (May 26, 2016)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> A neighbor close to home was having a yard sale, I stopped by and noticed a line-up of older chainsaws. After some back and forth we settled on a price for the lot and brought home 13 old saws. Some are clearly better and more complete than others but all in all a good weekend. Included in the lot are a Stihl 056 Mag II, Stihl S-10, a Homelite, Sears gear drive, Clinton, Bradley Bulldog, Wright C-70, a couple Lombard's and a few others I have no clue what they are.
> 
> Here are some pics of the saws. If any of you who are more versed in vintage saws than I could ever be can identify the mystery saws I would greatly appreciate it. I did put a fresh plug and fuel mix in the carb of the S-10, and it runs. I did not have a chance to start tinkering with the others as daylight was fading. Thinking of keeping one or two as garage art and hope to find deserving homes for the others.
> 
> ...


*I have a chainsaw just like Sears Gear Drive. How much do you think I can get for it?*


----------



## RedHeadedTexan (May 26, 2016)

RedHeadedTexan said:


> *I have a chainsaw just like Sears Gear Drive. How much do you think I can get for it?*


----------

